# 6-sp. manual transmission fluid change?



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Have you looked in the how to section yet? There is a thread for a DIY tranny oil change.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How-to: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6627-how-change-manual-transmission-fluid.html


----------



## Elwood (May 15, 2013)

Thanks! That How-To, was awesome!


----------



## Cruzer2012 (Dec 24, 2011)

I never saw an answer about the fluid change intervals.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruzer2012 said:


> I never saw an answer about the fluid change intervals.


45k miles severe service, 90k miles normal service. 

When in doubt, always assume you are under the severe service interval. 

I would recommend changing the OE fluid out before you hit 10k and replacing it with Amsoil Synchromesh. The reasons are documented in the following thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-powertrain/36617-cruze-manual-transmission-m32-issues.html


----------



## JaredK (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi, guys. Isn't it the GLS38 oil type for the 2013 manual transmission?
Chevy Cruze Transmission Fluid Capacity | All Generations
Can't find the GL-4 confirmation...


----------

